# Sticky  B8/B8.5 S4 Buyers Guide



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*[B8/B8.5 BUYERS GUIDE]*

This thread is the official thread of record for the B8 S4 Buyer's Guide on Fourtitude. Efforts are made to keep information current, however it is always best to double check anything you read in this thread or see discussed in the discussion thread. If you see something that you'd like updated or on which you would like to see more information added, please alert a moderator or make a request in the discussion thread.

*[INDEX]*

Part 1 - General Model Specs and Details
Part 2 - Model Year Differences and Oder Guides
Part 3 - Known Issues
Part 4 - Warranty, Modding, and TD1 designation
Part 5 - Where to discuss this buyers guide, ask questions, or request additional information


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*[MODEL OVERVIEW AND SPECS]*

Summary

The B8 S4 began production in 2008 (europe), and was available in the US beginning in 2010. It is available as a 4door/sedan in North America, as well as A 5door/avant outside of North America. The S4 is only available in two trim levels - Premium Plus and Prestige.

For a list of all CPO B8/B8.5 Vehicles offered by Audi at any given time, click here.

General Specs

Platform: MLB/MLP (B8) 
Body type: Unibody construction
Body corrosion protection: All steel parts are 100% dual-side zinc-galvanized
Factory reported 0-60: 4.9sec
Factory Top Speed: 130mph (all season tires) / 155mph (optional high performance tires)
Gas Mileage: 17 city/26 highway/20 combined mpg (Manual) 18 city/28 highway/21 combined mpg (Auto)
Drivetrain: Quattro V, Torsen mechanical AWD, 40:60 F:R bias

Dimensions

Length: 185.7"
Width: 71.9" (80.3" including mirrors)
Height: 55.4"
Wheelbase: 110.7"
Weight: 3,847 (Manual), 3935 (Auto)
Track: 61.1" front, 60.6" rear
Luggage Capacity (EPA): 12.4 cu. ft.
Luggage Capacity with second row folded: 34.0 cu. ft.
Head Room: 40" Front, 37.5" Rear
Leg Room: 41.3" Front, 35.2" Rear
Shoulder Room: 55.5" Front, 54.3" Rear

Engine and Fluids

Engine: 3.0 L V6 24v TFSI 
Engine Code: CAKA
ECU Code: *(needed)*
Engine HP: 333hp @ 5500 rpm
Engine Torque: 325 lb-ft. @ 2900 rpm
Compression Ratio: 10:3:1
Bore: 3.33"
Stroke: 3.5"
Oil Capacity: 7.2 quarts
Fuel Requirement: Premium Unleaded
Fuel Capacity: 16.1 gallons
Supercharger: Eaton TVS R1320


Steering and Suspension

Steering: Hydraulic (2008-2012) / Electromagnetic (2013+)
Steering Ratio: 15: 9: 1
Turning Radius: 37.7'
Suspension, front: Five-link front suspension with stabilizer bar
Differential, front:	Electronically locking (EDL)
Differential, Center: Self-locking center differential
Differential, Rear: Electronically locking (EDL)
Suspension, rear: Independent trapezoidal link with resiliently mounted subframe, anti-roll bar

Wheels

Bolt Spacing: 5x112
Hubcentric: Yes
Center bore: 66.56 


Transmission

Automatic Transmission: 7 speed dual clutch S-Tronic DSG

Gear Ratios, 6MT:
1st 3.692
2nd 2.150
3rd 1.406
4th 1.025
5th 0.787
6th 0.625
7th 0.519	
Reverse 2.944 
Final Drive 3.875

Manual Transmission: 6MT

Gear Ratios, S-Tronic:
1st 3.667
2nd 2.158
3rd 1.520
4th 1.133
5th 0.919
6th 0.778
Reverse 3.222
Final drive 3.682


Brakes

Brakes, front: 13.6"/345mm, ventilated disk
Brakes: rear: 13.0"/330mm, ventilated disk
Parking Brake : Electromechanical, actuated at rear wheels


Warranties

Warranty: 
Audi new vehicle limited warranty | 4 year/50,000 mile new vehicle limited warranty
12-Month/5,000 mile (whichever occurs first) NO CHARGE first scheduled maintenance
Twelve year limited warranty against corrosion perforation
Audi 24-hour Roadside Assistance for four years

CPO Warranty:
Remainder of factory, then If there is remaining coverage from the Audi New Car Limited Warranty at the time of Certified pre-owned purchase, the Audi New Car Limited Warranty provides coverage on the Certified pre-owned vehicle until its expiration, either 4 years from the original in-service date or at 50,000 miles, whichever occurs first. When the Audi New Car Limited Warranty expires, the Audi Certified pre-owned Limited Warranty becomes effective and provides coverage for a period of 2 years or up to 50,000 miles, whichever occurs first, not to exceed 100,000 total vehicle miles.

Source: http://models.audiusa.com/s4-sedan/detailed-specifications, unless otherwise listed/linked


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*[MODEL YEAR DIFFERENCES]*

*The B8 S4 was revised in 2013, and after revision is referred to as a "B8.5 S4" or "Facelifted S4".
*
*Key differences:*
- B8 has Audi MMI 3G, B8.5 has Audi MMI 3G+ (connected Nav)
- B8 offers only Hands-free calling via Bluetooth from the factory, B8.5 has both Hands-free calling and streaming audio via factory Bluetooth.
- B8.5 has a newer, lighter crown gear center differential.
- B8 has hydraulic steering, B8.5 has electromagnetic steering.
- B8.5 has the "soundakator" - a feature which creates artificial engine noise inside the car to "enhance" the driving experience
- B8.5 has an updated front end, including new headlights, new grille, new fog lights, new bumer, new hood, and new fenders. Note: B8 and B8.5 front end parts are not interchangeable without a complete front-end swap.
- B8 has a round 3 spoke steering wheel, B8.5 has a flat-bottomed perforated leather 3 spoke steering wheel
- B8 6MT has a leather knob, B8.5 has a perforated leather knob.
- B8.5 S-Tronic received a redesigned perforated leather gear selector handle
- B8.5 has slight redesigns of various interior pieces including but not limited to plastic dash surround, climatronic display/controls, and MMI trim.

*There are many other small changes, please see complete order guides, below, for details.*

2010 Order Guide - Page 1, Page 2
2011 Order Guide - Page 1, Page 2
2012 Order Guide - Page 1, Page 2
2013 Order Guide - Page 1, Page 2 (refresh year)
2014 Order Guide - Page 1


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*[KNOWN ISSUES]*

*Water Pump failure*
_Recall issued for certain cars as "Service Action Campaign 19H1/F1"

Replaced plastic waterpump housing with metal waterpump housing. You can visually inspect for correct part. Located below supercharger on the front of left of the block. Updated P/N is 06E-121-018-A.

TSB #2023944/1_


*Thermostat failure*
_Recall issued for certain cars as "Service Action Campaign 19H3/4F"

USA - 2010-2011 S4
WAU_G_FL_AA007653 – WAU_G_FL_BA055169
Production date: June 05, 2009 – October 04, 2010

CAN - 2010-2011 S4
WAU_G_FL_AA007954 – WAU_G_FL_BA052350
Production date: June 03, 2009 – September 28, 2010

TSB #*NEEDED*_


*Sunroof deflector buffeting*
_Buffeting with the windows down and sunroof open creating noise/discomfort in the car. Updated part number available to solve this, replace with updated P/N 8D9-877-651-A.

TSB #2019731/1_


*Steering "Wandering" *
_2013 vehicles with electromagnetic steering only. Dealership originally began to replace steering rack with updated P/N 8K1-423-055-AC or 8K1-423-055-AE, but that did not solve the issue and was halted with TSB #2033044/1. A Fix is pending. Audi will notify affected owners when a solution becomes available.

In the meantime, owers report that use of aftermarket parts (Eurocode Alu Kreuz) and using VCDS to change some coding in Module 44-Electronic Steering Assist helps. Neither of these is approved by Audi, or official in any other way. 

TSB #2033044/1_

Updated 8/2013: Fix released, contact your dealer.

POWER STEERING CONTROL UNIT SOFTWARE UPDATE
CAUSE: 48K8
48402599 UPDATE J500 CONTROL MODULE
FC: 48K899

*6MT Clutch issues*
_Clutch my creak or have other issues when warm. TSB has been issued, and has been revised a few times. Even if you've had it done, if you still have issues check with your dealership to make sure you were serviced according to the most current revision of the TSB

TSB #2022990/3_


*Brake Noise*
_Some owners report their brakes make excessive noise. The dealership has an upgraded parts kit to solve this.

TSB #2027636/1_


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*[MODDED CARS AND WARRANTY]*

Before you mod your new (or CPO) B8 S4, be advised that Audi has become more stringent on checks for vehicle modifications and denial of warranty service as a result of modifications. To the letter of their new policies, Audi can assign the status "TD1" to any car, that has unauthorized changes to the powertrain. TD1 can be assigned to your car in two ways:

1) Automatic entry - during regular service at the dealership, Audi's diagnostic equipment checks your car for changes (typically a software tune or "chip") automatically. If during that scan, or during a scan initiated by the dealership, modifications are detected the TD1 flag is applied to your vehicle's record. This is an automatic process and cannot be manually removed. Even if your tuner tells you that their chip cannot be detected with an automatic scan, or if you plan to "flash back to stock" before service, be aware that the diagnostic equipment can run a comparative scan on the B8 S4 to test whether your car has been running a modified tune or not before visiting the shop. 

2) Manual Entry - if during service at the dealership it is suspected that your car has been modified, or the dealership sees modifications to the powertrain (including but not limited to things such as a "cold air intake", a "short shifter", an "aftermerket clutch/flywheel combination" - see TSB linked below for additional examples) they can manually apply the TD1 flag.

Obviously the dealer has little control over the automatic assignment, but complete control over the manual assignment. The attitude towards manual assignment varies by dealership and by staff member at the dealership, so make friends with your dealership staff, then find out their attitude to mods before you mod and before you bring you car in for service.

There are also aftermarket tuning shops that have a relationship with the dealerships, and either the tuner or the dealership will provide a warranty to replace the factory warranty. Please search the site for more information on which tuners/dealerships offer this arrangement. 

For complete information, please see the official TSB from Audi on TD1:
Page 1
Page 2
Page 3


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*[WHERE TO DISCUSS THIS BUYERS GUIDE, ASK QUESTIONS, OR REQUEST ADDITIONAL INFORMATION]*

This thread is a closed thread. That is done to keep the thread short and clean, and enable people to get quick answers. Discussion, questions, comments, are welcome though! Please see the discussion thread for that purpose, as well as to check for additional information that might not have made it to this thread yet!


----------

